# SMS an "2009", Service von/mit www.50autos.de



## andi38 (21 Oktober 2009)

Hallo @ all

Folgende SMS erreichte mich dieser Tage:
Absender: 2009

Text:
Gewinnen Sie in Kooperation mit T-Mobile 50 Tage je 1 von 50 VW Polo! Mitspielen? Einfach Gratis-SMS mit POLO an 2009 senden. Teiln. ab 18 Jahre.(h++p://www.50autos.de)

Och joah, nen Polo könnte ich zwar gut gebrauchen, aber stutzig werde ich trotzdem 
Sowohl die oben angegebene Seite, als auch die Homepage im Impressum führen zu jenen 50 Autos.

Weiters glaube ich gehört zu haben, das Kunden der T-Mobile nur dann Werbe-SMS erhalten, wenn sie dies ausdrücklich wünschen.
Und so doof hat mich der Herr Gott nicht gemacht, das ich überall Spam wirksam bekämpfe, aber ausgerechnet absichtlich bei meinem Handy Spam erhalten möchte, nee nee.

Nebenbei heisst es oben auch "Gratis-SMS".
Auf der Internetseite spricht man jedoch von 50 Cent/SMS.
Wahrscheinlich ist die erste SMS an die "2009" kostenlos, aber die Antworten auf die Gewinnfragen schlagen dann zu Buche.

Das Ganze gehört anscheinend zu Imobic Gmbh mit Sitz in Deutschland, Malkastenstr. 3

Unter jener Adresse sind gleich mehrere Bewohner:

 [edit] , Rechtsanwalt
Malkastenstraße 3, 40211 Düsseldorf (Pempelfort)Branchenbuch & Service | Rechtsanwalt 

[ edit] , Rechtsanwältin


Malkastenstraße 3, 40211 Düsseldorf (Pempelfort)Branchenbuch & Service | Rechtsanwalt 

Frau [ edit] 
RA [ edit] 
Malkastenstr. 3
40211 Düsseldorf

sowie

Bob-Mobile AG

Zu einem Kundenberater der T-Mobile kam ich leider noch nicht durch, hätte sonst gerne mal nach gefragt inwiefern T-Mobile mit Bob-Mobile, bzw jener Autoaktion in Verbindung stehen.

Aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch dringend von einer SMS an diese Brüder abraten 

Gruß
Andi

_Modinfo_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


			
				Nutzungsbedingungen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------



## wahlhesse (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS an "2009", Service von/mit www.50autos.de*

Guck doch mal bei unseren Kollegen von Antispam vorbei. Die haben schon eine Krankenakte erstellt.
SMS SPam mit 50autos.de / Imobic / sende POLO an 2009 - Antispam e.V.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS an "2009", Service von/mit www.50autos.de*



andi38 schrieb:


> Malkastenstraße 3, 40211 Düsseldorf http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


Das erinnert mich irgendwie an diese Bobmobile!


----------

